# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Εργαλείο με όλες τις εντολές για ΝΤ (Netmode, Elcon, Santis)

## billybiros

Κάποτε χρειάστηκε να μαζέψω όλες τις εντολές για τα ΝΤ που κυκλοφορούν στην Ελληνική αγορά και έφτιαξα την παρακάτω εφαρμογή. 



Η εφαρμογή δεν έχει στην ουσία κάτι διαφορετικό από τις εντολές που υπάρχουν στα 4 επίσημα manuals από τα ΝΤ (Netmode, Elcon ΝΤ1+2ab, Elcon ΝΤ1+Multi και Santis). Απλά έχει μαζεμένες όλες τις εντολές, το terminology και κάποιες φωτογραφίες και το έφτιαξα γιατί μου φαινόταν πολύ πιο βολικό από το να ψάχνω σε 4 manuals ή σημειώσεις.



Η εφαρμογή (tool) βρίσκεται εδώ και για να τρέξει απαιτεί .ΝΕΤ framework 2.

Την έκανα upload γιατί μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμη σε όσους κάνουν tech support σε ISDN ή σε όποιον ασχολείται με το ISDN.

----------


## tsiris

Εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## tsoutsikos

Καλησπέρα
Μηπως υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ακόμα το αρχείο με τα Nt1 commands
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ





> Κάποτε χρειάστηκε να μαζέψω όλες τις εντολές για τα ΝΤ που κυκλοφορούν στην Ελληνική αγορά και έφτιαξα την παρακάτω εφαρμογή. 
> 
> 
> 
> Η εφαρμογή δεν έχει στην ουσία κάτι διαφορετικό από τις εντολές που υπάρχουν στα 4 επίσημα manuals από τα ΝΤ (Netmode, Elcon ΝΤ1+2ab, Elcon ΝΤ1+Multi και Santis). Απλά έχει μαζεμένες όλες τις εντολές, το terminology και κάποιες φωτογραφίες και το έφτιαξα γιατί μου φαινόταν πολύ πιο βολικό από το να ψάχνω σε 4 manuals ή σημειώσεις.
> 
> 
> 
> Η εφαρμογή (tool) βρίσκεται εδώ και για να τρέξει απαιτεί .ΝΕΤ framework 2.
> ...

----------


## astbox

Ναι στο link που θα βρεις πατώντας στην λέξη εδώ!  :Smile:

----------

